# Have you ever seen a classical singer kick butt?



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

My Demo video with some scenes from the Switzerland concert.

That's my dad I'm throwing around on stage.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Add some photos.


----------

